

Leonardo Venture Invests Six-Figure Sum In Codingpeople - nader
http://www.outsource.io/leonardo-venture-invests-six-figure-sum-in-codingpeople

======
nader
Has anybody seen venture capital firms invest in webcoding / outsourcing
providers yet?

